# No-burn steam wand: Removing the inner teflon tube



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Hello all,

I've recently bought a new machine (Profitec 700), and they come with a "High-end, 'no-burn' steam and hot water wands", as quoted on their website.

Unlike the "yes-burn" version, those have a inner rubber/teflon tube that runs from the tap to the tip, and the steam travels inside it. The logic behind this is that milk would not cake and therefore making easy to clean if you don't wipe it clean straight away. Also, they do get hot, but not to the same level as a normal 'yes-burn' tip.

After about a month of using a no-burn steam wand, I found that I cannot get microfoam as easy as I thought I would. Also, I noticed that after steaming small amounts of milk (4oz or 120ml) enough for a flat-white or cappuccino, I find that the milk is a bit watery, and that must be due to condensation.

I do purge the wand until no more condensation comes out, close the tap briefly and then start steaming. Even by doing so, there is still some condensation that comes out.

So, recently, I removed the inner teflon tube from inside the steam wand. Oh boy, it does get really hot, but I noticed a straight improvement in the quality of the microfoam and no more watery taste in the milk.

So, I thought I was dreaming, and did an experiment:

- With the teflon inside the steam wand (therefore a no-burn version), I purged the condensation inside an empty milk jug;

- Closed the tap briefly;

- Opened the steam valve with the steam going inside the steam wand.

- Checked the amount of water.

Then, I let it cool, removed the tube (making a 'yes-burn' version), and repeated the experiment.

I got far less water inside the jug with the inner tube removed.

So, what has your experiences being so far? Has anyone converted their no-burn to a yes-burn steam wand? Have you noticed any improvements?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

One of the first things I did when i bought my Verona was to remove the lining from the steam wand, this improves steaming considerably a quick "snift" to remove condensation and speedy steaming with 4 hole tip. It does take a little getting used to the extra power /speed but well worth the effort, I would not go back to cool wand steaming.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

@Russ recently changed the supplied teflon tube (rather than remove it entirely) and noticed a slight reduction in how hot the steam wand got.

Maybe that's an avenue also worth exploring?


----------



## Russ (Nov 15, 2011)

My Teflon tube had shrunk in length so steam was escaping either end and making the 'cool' walls hot very quickly, I couldn't hold the steam wand after more than 10 seconds of steaming before I did this. Replacing it has made a huge difference in the time it takes to get hot, even after a minute steaming (this was for a test, obviously you're never need to steam for a minute!) I can now hold the wand, it gets hot but hot enough to burn, milk cleans off easier too. I tried 6mm tube to replace it to start with but that was a bit tight, so settled on 5mm and sealed each end with a few turns of PTFE tape.

Russ


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

@Russ, where did you get the Teflon tube from?


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Amazon


----------



## Russ (Nov 15, 2011)

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00HY7OI00?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00

Is the stuff I got, unhelpfully out of stock currently but I'm sure there's similar on Ebay?

Cheers

Russ


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

@Russ, thanks. On your steam wand, does the tube go inside the steam tip or just sits above it? Reason I am saying this is because, on mine, the tube ends just before the top of the steam tip, and cannot fit inside it, at all. In other words, the red Teflon tube ends just before the end of the thread inside the steam wand. I believe the same applies to the R58, and I think that's one of the reasons why there's more condensation and the arm heats up quicker. On the Alex Duetto, on the other hand, the tube is white, and is slightly longer than the steam wand, and will fit inside the steam tip as you screw it back in.


----------



## Russ (Nov 15, 2011)

@pessutojr Mines white and the tube is slightly longer than the steam arm and inside then steam tip as you say it is on the AD. Bear in mind that mines a Brewtus though.

Cheers

Russ


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Thanks Russ. I think that, in my opinion, explains a lot why there are different experiences with no-burn steam wands.  I think I'll keep mine a yes-burn for the moment then.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

CoffeeHit sell a rubber sleeve (£1) for yes-burn steam wands. Might come in handy for you @pessutojr


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

@DoubleShot, the newer Profitec models already come with one of those, which is handy, even on the no burn steam wands, as they indeed get hot. When you make them yes-burn, oh yes, they burn, literally! Part of me wonders whether Profitec in a way "allows" for users to remove the inner tube if they wish to do so without incurring the hassle of sourcing new parts.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Can't comment as I'm no expert on the design of espresso machines but I'd be surprised if manufacturers include a inner teflon tube and then envisage/cater for home users to then go ahead and remove it, should they wish to?


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

I find that strange too @DoubleShot. But it has indeed come with them... Tube on the Drip tray.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Does anyone know whether there's any difference between a yes-burn and no-burn steam wand, apart from the inner Teflon tube inside? Is one thicker than the other?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

I do not think there is any difference.


----------

